# Si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería un motocarro



## ferran

Ciao,
c'e' un thread simile sul Forum Spagnolo.
Potete tradurre questo proverbio in italiano?
Grazie


----------



## rocamadour

ferran said:


> Ciao,
> c'e' un thread simile sul Forum Spagnolo.
> Potete tradurre questo proverbio in italiano?
> Grazie


 
Ciao ferran! 
En italiano yo he oído alguna vez "Se mio nonno avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola", pero no creo que es muy conocido. La traducción literal es más o menos: "Si mi abuelo tuviera ruedas sería una carretilla".


----------



## ferran

Gracias rocamadour!
Forse c'e' un'altro proverbio in italiano con lo stesso significato?


----------



## sabrinita85

Io conosco anche:

*Se mia nonna non avesse avuto il gozzo, sarebbe stata una bella donna.*


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Io conosco anche:
> 
> *Se mia nonna non avesse avuto il gozzo, sarebbe stata una bella donna.*



Bella questa! Non l'ho mai sentita!


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, la trovo simpatica anche io


----------



## ergaster

nel forum delle frasi simpatiche in italiano avevo postato quasi l'esatta traduzione di questa frase:

Se mia nonna aveva le ruote era un carretto.


----------



## dalila

Ragazzi non vorrei sembrare scurrile ma, giusto per la cronaca, conosco un'altra variante del proverbio:
Se mio nonno avesse avuto tre palle sarebbe stato un flipper.
Credo che qualcuno di voi l'abbia sentita... In fondo è anche abbastanza simpatica, no?


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Se mio nonno avesse le ruote, sarebbe un carretto._

Una variante più 'tecnologica' che ho sentito varie volte e che mi fa impazzire...  :
_Se mio nonno avesse il trolley sarebbe un filobus! _(o _un tram_, che dir si voglia)

Anche quella del flipper di dalila è una possibilità accreditata.


----------



## Cecilio

dalila said:


> Ragazzi non vorrei sembrare scurrile ma, giusto per la cronaca, conosco un'altra variante del proverbio:
> Se mio nonno avesse avuto tre palle sarebbe stato un flipper.
> Credo che qualcuno di voi l'abbia sentita... In fondo è anche abbastanza simpatica, no?



Cosa è un flipper in italiano?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Flipper es un delfin
Normalmente estas expresiones se dicen para decir que algo no es como uno quiere sino como la realidad es tal cual es realmente, ... nosotros en una parte de espana decimos a veces ...
y yo tengo un botijo en casa con agua fria

cuando nos referimos a cosas que no tenemos y que nos gustaria tener en ese momento, a veces es imposible tenerlas y mas donde nos encontremos.
Espero os guste


----------



## dalila

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Flipper es un delfin
> Normalmente estas expresiones se dicen para decir que algo no es como uno quiere sino como la realidad es tal cual es realmente, ... nosotros en una parte de espana decimos a veces ...
> y yo tengo un botijo en casa con agua fria
> 
> cuando nos referimos a cosas que no tenemos y que nos gustaria tener en ese momento, a veces es imposible tenerlas y mas donde nos encontremos.
> Espero os guste


 Cuidado, Flipper es también el nombre de un delfín, pero normalmente flipper es un juego: el billar romano. En este juego se utilizan tres bolas. Espero que ahora podéis comprender mejor la frase.


----------



## Cecilio

dalila said:


> Cuidado, Flipper es también el nombre de un delfín, pero normalmente flipper es un juego: el billar romano. En este juego se utilizan tres bolas. Espero que ahora podáis comprender mejor la frase.



Una piccola correzione, dalila. Si dice "biliardo romano"? Questo è il biliardo di tre palle, una delle quale è rossa, no? In spagnolo sarebbe semplicemente "billar". L'altro, quello che ha molte palle di molti colori e numeri, sarebbe il "billar americano".

Ma ho cercato nel google e sembra che "flipper" sia una "máquina de bolas" o "billarín". In inglese: "pinball machine".


----------



## dalila

Si, perdón, la palabra inglesa es propio pinball machine. Entonces en español se dice "máquina de bolas" o "billarín"?


----------



## Cecilio

Quindi un "flipper" in italiano è proppio un "pinball" in inmglese? O il gioco del biliardo?

In spagnolo non c'è una parola specifica per "pinball". Io ho sentito "pinball", "billarín", e quando ero adolescente dicevamo "máquina de bolas" (Io le amavo, anche il calcetto!).


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Pinball en castellano

Pinball, pinbol, bolas, maquinita de bolas, ... pero hay otro nombre y no lo recuerdo.


----------



## ergaster

Flipper in italiano è il pinball inglese.
Biliardo è biliardo, mentre il biliardino o calcetto è il gioco del calcio con gli omini e le stecche, a cui si gioca in 4.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Una piccola correzione, dalila. Si dice "biliardo romano"? È il biliardo con tre palle, una delle quali è rossa, no? In spagnolo sarebbe semplicemente "billar". L'altro, quello che ha molte palle di molti colori e numeri, sarebbe il "billar americano".
> 
> Ma ho cercato in google e sembra che "flipper" sia una "máquina de bolas" o "billarín". In inglese: "pinball machine".


Complimenti per la tua cultura sui temi del biliardo!


Cecilio said:


> Quindi un "flipper" in italiano è propio un "pinball" in inglese? O il gioco del biliardo?
> 
> In spagnolo non c'è una parola specifica per "pinball". Io ho sentito "pinball", "billarín", e quando ero adolescente dicevamo "máquina de bolas" (Io le amavo, anche il calcetto!).


Quando parli del "calcetto" ti riferisci al calcio balilla?


----------



## claudine2006

ergaster said:


> Flipper in italiano è il pinball inglese.
> Biliardo è biliardo, mentre il biliardino o calcetto è il gioco del calcio con gli omini e le stecche, a cui si gioca in 4.


O in due, se si è molto bravi.


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> Ciao ferran!
> En italiano yo he oído alguna vez "Se mio nonno avesse le ruote sarebbe una carriola", pero no creo que es muy conocido. La traducción literal es más o menos: "Si mi abuelo tuviera ruedas sería una carretilla".


Anch'io conoscevo questa versione, credevo fosse originaria della zona di Roma.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Complimenti per la tua cultura sui temi del biliardo!
> 
> Quando parli del "calcetto" ti riferisci al calcio balilla?



El calcetto es el futbolín, ¿no? No sé lo que es el "calcio balilla".


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> El _calcetto_ es el futbolín, ¿no? No sé lo que es el "calcio balilla".


Eso, el futbolín.


----------



## Cecilio

Una curiosità: nelle espressioni italiane si parla del nonno, invece nelle spagnole si parla della nonna.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Una curiosità: nelle espressioni italiane si parla del nonno, invece nelle spagnole si parla della nonna.


In realtà in italiano ce n'è per tutti, nonni e nonne.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Eso, el futbolín.



In Spagna gli piccoli calciatori metallici del calcetto hanno di solito due gambe, ma in altri paesi come Inghilterra ce n'è soltanto una. Cosa accade in Italia?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> In Spagna i piccoli calciatori metallici del calcetto hanno di solito due gambe, ma in altri paesi come Inghilterra ce n'è/ne hanno soltanto una. Cosa accade in Italia?


Hanno le gambe unite che hanno la funzione di una, in fin dei conti.


----------



## ergaster

Cecilio said:
			
		

> El _calcetto_ es el futbolín, ¿no? No sé lo que es el "calcio balilla".





claudine2006 said:


> Eso, el futbolín.


Boia! M'ero dimenticato che si dice anche _calcio balilla..._sarà perché io 'un lo dico mai


----------



## claudine2006

ergaster said:


> Boia! M'ero dimenticato che si dice anche _calcio balilla..._sarà perché io 'un lo dico mai


È un'espressione che ho ripescato tra i ricordi della mia infanzia.


----------

